# Review my Wordpress site for photography and design



## VojislavM (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have recently totally redesigned my site and converted it into a blog kind of site.Now I'm able to write tutorials,news and other interesting stuff.Site is totally responsive so it can be viewed from any kind of mobile device.Beside photography, graphic and web design is my big love so I made my site by my self.Please review my work and photos and if you like it please share with your friends because I really need as many people as possible to see it.If you watch my welcome video you will know why. :blushing:
Any comments and suggestions are welcome!

Thanks in advance!

Edit: site link is www.vojislavmarkovic.com

*Notice: my site contain nudity so if such material offends you or if it is illegal to view such material in your community please do not visit!*


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 20, 2013)

TIP: You tend to get more reviews when posting a link to the site in question.


----------



## VojislavM (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaaha.You are quite right!I'm sorry for mistake! :banghead:


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 20, 2013)

I appreciate that you had a message pop up when going to the site that it does contain nudity.  I immediately left the site.

If you can edit the title of the thread you should add NSFW into the title.


----------



## VojislavM (Mar 20, 2013)

Cant edit the title but I will make notice in post.Thats why I put that pop up so people who don't like artistic nude will know that my site is not appropriate for them.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 20, 2013)

Had to sift through too much crap to get at the pix. Scanned though 6 pages of pix. 

Page 2 is kind of weak, too many snapshots. 

The old guy on the bench? Is that a street shot? If so, weak, but I'm a street shooter. For average photog it is OK. 

The levitation nude is V.nice. I'm not a photoshopper, but can still enjoy them. Nice nudes. Maybe cut down on the weak ones.

I'd cut out the BS and just keep the rest. You got talent, overall very nice.

I'm not a studio photog, I don't use models, I shoot real people in real situations. I don't do composites. So my comments are based on what I like and type of work I do.

Good luck!


----------



## VojislavM (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the direct and honest feedback!And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 20, 2013)

I dont think your sit eis displaying correctly.

View attachment 39367


----------



## VojislavM (Mar 20, 2013)

Hm.What kind of device you are using?I have checked my site with The Responsinator and I'm pretty sure it works well with most devices.Its interesting that your device shows background picture in full width and content like some mobile phone.I've never seen something like that.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 20, 2013)

VojislavM said:


> Hm.What kind of device you are using?I have checked my site with The Responsinator and I'm pretty sure it works well with most devices.Its interesting that your device shows background picture in full width and content like some mobile phone.I've never seen something like that.



I am on a basic laptop with Win7 and IE9.

When your front page first loads, it is full width and then immediately goes to the narrow menu down the middle.


----------



## VojislavM (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes you are right.I've checked.There is some problem with IE9 and this Wordpress theme. :/ But Microsoft updated IE few days ago to version 10 and I've tested my site with it and there are no problems.In every other browser site is working like a charm.  Thats why I dont use IE.IMHO any other browser is better than IE.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 21, 2013)

VojislavM said:


> Yes you are right.I've checked.There is some problem with IE9 and this Wordpress theme. :/ But Microsoft updated IE few days ago to version 10 and I've tested my site with it and there are no problems.In every other browser site is working like a charm.  Thats why I dont use IE.IMHO any other browser is better than IE.



Your opinion may be correct, but for the sake of SEO, always remember that IE is the most used browser by far (your logs will indicate that) and if you dont design for IE, most of your visitors will have a poor experience. Its simply numbers.

Good Luck


----------



## VojislavM (Mar 21, 2013)

I must correct you.Judging by the analyzes of experts IE losing battle in recent years.And my analyzes and my Google analytics confirms that.   


But I agree with you that site must be as much compatible as it can.I hope that everyone who use IE will install recent Windows updates and upgrade IE to version 10 so I wont have problems with IE users anymore.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for the warning about NSFW, I checked it out on my iphone. 

The site loads slow and is cluttered on mobile (3G 5 bars). 

What is the focus of the site, design or photography?  For the photographs what is their focus, landscape, people, cities.....it just seems a jumble. I would want to see your best work and laid out in an easier to access format. Just my 2 cents. Hope that helps!


----------



## VojislavM (Mar 21, 2013)

My intention was to promote my design and photography skills at the same time.That's why I made it like a blog.I will publish news and my new work for both topics and who wish to know more about my design will go to Design section of my site.And who likes photography will open photo gallery or read blog posts about photography.You are right about jumble in gallery but this Wordpress theme that I use doesn't allow making separate folders for categories.But I will think of something to resolve that.I'll probably be forced to make separate pages for every category in photo gallery.Anyhow thanks for your feedback!


----------

